# My ´09 1.8TSi



## Amiz81 (May 4, 2009)

*My ´09 1.8 TSi*

Some pics of my ´09 1.8 TSi, Lightbrown metallic, Truffle interior
- H&R 40mm loweringsprings for the DCC chassi
- VW Omanyt 9x19"
- 235/35-19 Dunlop Sport Maxx
- Gold Cost kit











































_Modified by Amiz81 at 1:01 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## EE-CEE-8CH (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (Amiz81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amiz81* »_








_Modified by Amiz81 at 1:01 PM 7-21-2009_

This shot is money








Seriously... very nicely done!
Where's are the stainless exhaust tips?


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (Amiz81)*

Looks good


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

damn that looks incredible! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i was looking at those 19's reps a while back and wasnt sure. now I am.


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (Amiz81)*

Now, that looks really nice and clean. Beautiful!


----------



## Schwing (Oct 15, 2007)

5/5


----------



## Amiz81 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (Amiz81)*

New 20":



















_Modified by Amiz81 at 12:35 AM 7-27-2009_


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (Amiz81)*

















Very NICE!


----------



## ccdreamer (May 14, 2009)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (ccollantes)*

Best CC on this forum so far. Great job. Will post mine when finished.






















Whats the make for wheels and size? Any spacers needed?


_Modified by ccdreamer at 7:08 PM 7-26-2009_


----------



## Amiz81 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (ccdreamer)*

8,5x20" Dotz Roadster, ET38
235/30-20 Continental Sport Contact 3
3mm spacer, just for the look


----------



## Amiz81 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (Amiz81)*

Some new pics of my CC:


----------



## teksurv (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (Amiz81)*

Looks awesome!


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (Amiz81)*

Wow. Those pics are top notch.
Your car is perfect now... love the new rims.


----------



## ChrisArmoun (Apr 8, 2009)

Gorgeous. Nothing more


----------



## ccdreamer (May 14, 2009)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (Amiz81)*

Whats the ride like with the 20's appose to the 19"s?


----------



## Amiz81 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (ccdreamer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccdreamer* »_Whats the ride like with the 20's appose to the 19"s?

I have the DCC (Dynamic Chassi Control) so there´s no difference, just set it in comfort mode and cruise


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Car looks amazing, but I like the original wheels much more.


----------



## EE-CEE-8CH (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_Car looks amazing, but I like the original wheels much more.

x2... sorry.
For some reason the black wheels just don't do it for me with the light brown. I think they would be alright with a different color, but for the light brown I would stick to the silver.
Still looks hot though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joakim6945 (Jun 14, 2006)

Snygg bil mannen. Fast jag tycker nog den var snyggare med de forsta falgarna...


----------



## Kepach (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (Amiz81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amiz81* »_
- VW Omanyt 9x19"
- 235/35-19 Dunlop Sport Maxx


What ET-size of this wheels?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (Kepach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kepach* »_
What ET-size of this wheels?

same question but of the 20s? width & ET
if the car was low would the rears tuck?


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (EE-CEE-8CH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EE-CEE-8CH* »_
This shot is money








Seriously... very nicely done!
Where's are the stainless exhaust tips?

+1
The angle makes the CC look longer!
Really great. 
The rims are always a personal choice, so don´t get me wrong - your whole set is terrific! - but in your configuration I would have preferred the Sagitta or the LUGANO (the actual Gold Coast ones







)


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (EE-CEE-8CH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EE-CEE-8CH* »_
x2... sorry.
For some reason the black wheels just don't do it for me with the light brown. I think they would be alright with a different color, but for the light brown I would stick to the silver.
Still looks hot though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Same here for the first part...
...as for the second part I´d go polished or titanium...
...and for the final part - yes, it STILL DOES LOOK HOT!


----------



## Amiz81 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (Amiz81)*

Chrome tips mounted
































The wheels will be repainted during winter, but I have a new toy now to spend money on








´82 Golf MK1


----------



## vDubr (Mar 16, 2006)

Looks amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Would you mind telling me the part # for the chrome tips? I see the Audi logo so I'm assuming they're not originally intended for our CC. Do you know if it'll fit the 2.0T exhaust tips?


----------



## wildeman940 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: (EE-CEE-8CH)*

Looks nice. Like the original wheels better though. Sorry.


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (vDubr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vDubr* »_Looks amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Would you mind telling me the part # for the chrome tips? I see the Audi logo so I'm assuming they're not originally intended for our CC. Do you know if it'll fit the 2.0T exhaust tips?

Someone in the Classified section is selling theirs, so you might check it out.


----------



## Kepach (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (remembertofocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remembertofocus* »_
same question but of the 20s? width & ET
if the car was low would the rears tuck?

8,5x20" Dotz Roadster, ET38
235/30-20 Continental Sport Contact 3
*Amiz81* 
What ET at VW Omanyt 9x19" wheels?
I wish to setup 8.5x19 ET40 + 245/35/19, how much inner fender clearance would i have?
My CC is not lowered.


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

Very Nice CC! but Not the nicest here, have you not seen the CC bagged on Bently rims? pure sex!


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

love the car. looks good w/ both setups. Definitely one of the top cars on the site. Not everyone drools over the bagged look. I think your stance is great.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

I love the look with the 19s. One of the nicest I've seen. 
Where can a set of those 19s be had? I'm very interested in them.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (jay free)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jay free* »_Very Nice CC! but Not the nicest here, have you not seen the CC bagged on Bently rims? pure sex!

Are you kidding? This blows that out of the water..


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_
Are you kidding? This blows that out of the water..
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: (caj1)*

You have to take into consideration the person making that statement.


----------



## Amiz81 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (Sevarg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sevarg* »_I love the look with the 19s. One of the nicest I've seen. 
Where can a set of those 19s be had? I'm very interested in them.

Omanyt 19", can be found by the nearest VW dealer here in Europe, don´t know in the US, maybe oemplus.com?
9x19"
ET 40
Part nr: 3D0 601 025 P 8Z8


----------



## Amiz81 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (jay free)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jay free* »_Very Nice CC! but Not the nicest here, have you not seen the CC bagged on Bently rims? pure sex!

No bags for me, love the ability to change the behavior of the chassi with the DCC system.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Amiz81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amiz81* »_
No bags for me, love the ability to change the behavior of the chassi with the DCC system.

But!! Can you drive down the road and subsequently create thousands in damage to the undercarriage with every inconsistency in the road??? Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

Yikes those wheels are 33Lbs Each to heavy!


----------



## GCP561BR (Mar 19, 2009)

Where did you get the headlights??? Cost???


----------



## Amiz81 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (GCP561BR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GCP561BR* »_Where did you get the headlights??? Cost???

Standard Bi-Xenon headlights including dynamic curve lighting and drl.


----------



## Kepach (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (Amiz81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amiz81* »_Chrome tips mounted



















What part-number for the chrome tips? 
For what Audi model this part?


----------



## Amiz81 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: My ´09 1.8 TSi (Kepach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kepach* »_
What part-number for the chrome tips? 
For what Audi model this part?

8K0 071 762
Audi A4 8K 2.0 TFSI
Audi A5 8T 2.0 TFSI


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

I had 19x8.5 Et45mm Replica Omanyt Wheels on my R32 (www.powerwheelspro.com) that cost me arround $700 shipped. They were awesome wheels, that I unfortunatelly, sold with the R when I traded it in. 
Car looks great, do you have any side shots w the old wheels on!?


----------



## shadocontrol3! (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (Amiz81)*

Beautiful. I like the Light Brown Metallic especially...


----------

